# C. violacea 'Muse'



## SouthPark (Aug 10, 2021)

The flowers opened yesterday, and took some pics early this morning - nice and fresh.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Aug 10, 2021)

Wow the color and shape! Love it. 

And not all mericlones turn out this well. 

I saw the original plant once at Jade Orchids in Florida. It had huge flowers that circled the spike like a deep pink umbrella.


----------



## abax (Aug 10, 2021)

That is such a extravagant, glorious color and the form is exceptionally nice.


----------



## monocotman (Aug 11, 2021)

that is amazing!
David


----------



## Djthomp28 (Aug 11, 2021)

That is gorgeous!


----------



## Ozpaph (Aug 11, 2021)

Geez, I want one of these!!! (I hope the colour break isnt a 'bad' sign.......)


----------



## SouthPark (Aug 11, 2021)

Thanks for all the nice posts here all. A pleasure and privilege to share orchid pics with all here - and I totally enjoy seeing the beautiful orchid flowers that you all upload on Slippertalk, which makes one of the best orchid shows in the world (or ever!).



Ozpaph said:


> Geez, I want one of these!!! (I hope the colour break isnt a 'bad' sign.......)



Good comment about the colour break OP! ------- some welcomed individuality there with that flower. Possibly just a natural occurrence ----- the other flower doesn't have that birthmark.

Know what you mean though! I look at orchids in this way - in that I read that many orchids out there _may have_ viruses in them. And orchids/plants that survive indefinitely after getting particular viruses will be along the lines of 'natural selection'. The chance of all orchids getting wiped out by viruses on the planet is relatively small - maybe even zero chance.

This also brings up an interesting topic of studies (if any at all by researchers) done on birthmarks or patterns seen in orchid flowers that just developed naturally --- as in virus-unrelated patches/birthmarks.

At the moment - when I use google or some other search engine and look for 'natural blemishes orchid flowers' or 'color break in orchid flowers', there appear to be pretty much zero (no) discussions or information about natural virus unrelated patterns or variations that could potentially be observed by growers. Interesting situation.


----------



## Ozpaph (Aug 11, 2021)

where did you get it?


----------



## SouthPark (Aug 11, 2021)

Ozpaph said:


> where did you get it?



This one was purchased from Rosella Orchid Nursery - aka 'RON'. It had much more bulbs than it currently has. I cut it in half last year, and gave the other half to a friend that was getting back into hobby orchid growing again.


----------



## SouthPark (Aug 12, 2021)

Captured today under relatively lower light level - to get the deeper/darker violet.


----------



## SouthPark (Aug 13, 2021)




----------



## Guldal (Aug 14, 2021)

What can I say, but join the chorus!


----------



## SouthPark (Aug 14, 2021)

Final pics for this round of flowering to share with everybody. The whitish birthmark region has gone light pink now. So we should be ok!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Aug 14, 2021)

Great pics. Love them.

One of the most important aspect to look for in a good violacea is the flat lip like this one. Many don’t have this and have lips that curl inwards at the edges, making it looked pinched.

To me it is undesirable and almost a fatal flaw for judging,


----------



## Paphman910 (Aug 14, 2021)

Really like the color and it is an absolute beauty! Too me I would be really happy with this plant and flowers.


----------

